# Starting a Support Group



## eclips255 (Aug 8, 2010)

I would like to start a support group in Miami, Florida. However, I do not know where to begin. Does anyone know where I can find information on how to start a SA support group? Or can someone give me any tips on what format to utilize for the group? Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------

